# beans that fit through the letter box



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Currently on my holidays at center parcs (don't even go there with coffee on site!) but am gonna pretty much run out of beans before I get home.

Wont arrive home until Saturday afternoon so no chance of popping into rave so need to order some beans that will def be posted through the letter box.

I know Bella barista's do (or did at least) but wondered if anyone knows off hand some other roasters just so I have a bit more choice.

really lame mobile Internet as well so pain to search for.

cheers


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Foundry


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

HB single bag


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

garydyke1 said:


> HB single bag


+1 for this. Has Bean speed of turn around for orders also makes them my go to in an emergency.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

HasBean subscription is regular as clockwork, never misses my box on a Sat. Which is some achievement given Royal Mail are involved!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Foundry ?


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

+1 for HasBean


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm sure parcel-farce or any other company of similar standing could deliver any size package of beans through a letter box, although it might not come out in one piece on the other side. It'd certainly give the cats something to play with though...


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Foundry and Cast Iron as well as Has Bean's little red bags.


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks all, will fwt some ordered this morning so will hopefully have a few days rest before inget home.


----------

